# How to locate DTV Towers.



## SatMan

HOW TO LOCATE YOUR LOCAL DIGITAL TELEVISION TOWERS.

1. Use a good quality UHF only antenna. Channel Master 4221 & 4228 antenna's can provide a high gain signal strength.
2. Use a good quality coax cable with runs under 120'.
3. Locate your local DTV Towers here : http://www.100000watts.com/listings.html
4. Mount the antenna on a level, plumb and grounded mast.
5. Point your antenna(s) toward the tower(s). If useing multi antenna's for multi towers, combine all antennas to one line. Channel Master 4221 & 4228 are pointed bow ties towards tower.
6. Enjoy your local DTV channels.
:hi:


----------



## Mike123abc

Also, you can check out antennaweb.org where you put in your address and it will even draw a map showing the directions of all the towers around you. You do not need a fancy antenna, I just use a channelmaster VHF/UHF antenna I got at Lowes. I have also used Radio Shack antennas.

Unless you live in a place with really bad ghosting (like downtown large city) or if you are a long ways from the transmitters, it is not hard to get HDTV, easier than analog because you either get a perfect picture or no picture.


----------



## SatMan

It is all location dependent but a good quality outdoor antenna will give you picture stability and is less likely to tile or pixelate.


----------



## William Millar

try this, this is the best site I've seen once your antenna is set up properly using a rotar, it tells you where each station is and what degree to point your antenna at from where you live.

http://www.2150.com/broadcast/

Bill


----------



## Tomsoundman

Unless your local stations are operating at flea power and people less than 10 miles tell you they can't even get a signal...

RANT OFF


----------



## AkShark

> _Originally posted by William Millar _
> *try this, this is the best site I've seen once your antenna is set up properly using a rotar, it tells you where each station is and what degree to point your antenna at from where you live.
> 
> http://www.2150.com/broadcast/
> 
> Bill *


Great map, I guess Alaska & Hawaii are no longer part of the United States.

This being the case I want my check back I just mailed to Uncle Sam for this years 1040. :shrug:


----------



## Tomsoundman

Why can't I get that website to work? 
( http://www.2150.com/broadcast/)

I have my Lat/Long from the websites it suggest to use. With just numbers, I get nothing, if I try + or - it says to use only numeric characters. If I try N,S (north, south) same deal. What am I doing wrong? I feel like a dummy...


----------



## Guest

Precede longitude with a minus ( - ) , but do NOT use a plus ( + ) in front of latitude.


----------



## Phil T

> _Originally posted by Tomsoundman _
> *Unless your local stations are operating at flea power and people less than 10 miles tell you they can't even get a signal...
> 
> RANT OFF *


Yea! are you listening KMGH - ABC - Denver!


----------

